# seriously check this girl out...



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

ive been watching her videos for a while now... i think she's going places!!! big time. she's such an old soul... i love her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ysabellabrave


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW, she's amazing. I love her voice. I'll definately be keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeh i saw a few of hers.  Oldskool singing lol...  I like how she dresses up for all her video's.


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2007)

Straight from the gramophone!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2007)

wow! shes so .. awesome!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG she's awesome! thanks for the link!!!

edit: Her MU looks fabulous as well!


----------



## geeko (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice song...reminds me of the old times. Great voice too


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

she has such a wonderful voice, thanks for the link =)


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

haha, just saw the video where she does "tricky" with a guy.
Funny!


----------



## Kim. (Feb 16, 2007)

oh wow LMAO the beginning of the tricky video made me laugh so hard. She has such a nice voice and she's so beautiful!


----------

